# Obsessing About New Mower for Spring



## lacrossekite (Aug 10, 2020)

Has anyone else had this problem?

Last year was the first summer for my Zoysia lawn in the back yard, so I mowed and used a Fiskars push mower to be gentle on the grass and to give me an intro to reel mowing.

By the end of Summer my grass was so thick the Fiskars was killing me lol.

From what I can tell it looks like I can get a brand new California Trimmer with the options I want for around $1400-$1500.

I'm in Eastern NC and so far the options on used Reel/Greens mowers has been slim on Craigslist and Market place.

I need a mower that can scalp my Zoysia lawn this spring, will the CT be able to handle this?

I'm curious on opinions on my two options. Should I order the CT now so I get it in time or hold out a little bit longer monitoring the used market? I don't want to wait too late to pull the trigger on the CT and not be able to get one because of a surge in demand.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

If a new one is in the budget, I would go for it! Have you checked with @SGrabs33? He is a Cal Trimmer dealer and may have more insight into lead times on new machines. I think he also dabbles in the used market.


----------



## wiread (Aug 27, 2019)

Ha, I looked for 2 years before I bought one  and when it was right, it was right.


----------



## WyGuy (May 5, 2019)

I never had any luck searching Craigslist. I ended finding some good deals from my local commercial toro dealer that deals to golf courses. You should check the toro website and see who the local/regional dealer is and get in touch with them about pre-owned equipment.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

keep looking. I still check every day, with the hopes of a gm1600 pops up for under 800 bucks. 
I did see a Toro GM 1000 for 900 a few weeks back somewhere in NC, on facebook


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

@Ware thanks!

@lacrossekite happy to help. I'm trying to make REEL mowers more of a thing here in NC. They haven't been around here for too long so the used market is slim. I'd say there are 10-20 used powered REELS that pop up over the course of the summer in the NC area. They are all different brands, sizes and conditions.

A trimmer or other brand reel would def be able to scalp your lawn. I use mine every year. I do sometimes have used models of different brands available. Feel free to reach out directly anytime and I'd be happy to help.

One more thing, your right, demand was high last year and there were many manufacturers that were having issues keeping up with that demand. They usually catch up a bit over the winter though.

-Scott


----------



## Chocolate Lab (Jun 8, 2019)

Yeah I still look every week or so just out of habit. It's a shame the virus and lockdowns increased demand for reels so much -- this past year had the highest prices for used reels I've ever seen.

Where I look (North Tx and Oklahoma) there have been better deals the last couple of months, though not as good as past winters. I'd keep looking for a couple more months as we hit the coldest months of the season.


----------



## mower_go_meow (Nov 13, 2020)

I've heard good things about Chris in Rutherfordton. He has been in the turf management industry for a while. Here is his eBay store.

https://www.ebay.com/usr/generalturfequipment

I personally haven't shopped with him yet but plan on for replacement parts for my greensmowers that I acquired from weeks auction.


----------



## kydegan (Jun 12, 2019)

mower_go_meow said:


> I've heard good things about Chris in Rutherfordton. He has been in the turf management industry for a while. Here is his eBay store.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/usr/generalturfequipment
> 
> I personally haven't shopped with him yet but plan on for replacement parts for my greensmowers that I acquired from weeks auction.


I purchased a Toro GM1000 from Chris late this fall and have run it twice and I am happy with it. It is older but was in immaculate condition. Chris seems to be extremely knowledgeable and has been in the industry for decades. On top of all that I felt that he was genuinely a very nice person and would go out of his way to help you out.


----------



## burnhagw (Oct 17, 2019)

I'm in charlotte, and just like you I manual reel mowed last season and used PGR so the lawn was thick and hard to push mow! I've been checking Facebook but might end up getting a swordsman.


----------



## Herring (Sep 19, 2020)

@lacrossekite Looks like I'm just up the road from you and have been searching also. I haven't found any dealers with used reel mowers but have seen new Tru-Cut C27s for sale in mower shops in Wilmington.


----------



## woodlands_dad (Oct 26, 2020)

I'm not sure what kind of price range you were thinking, but I just purchased a 2016 GM 1000 with 462 hours from Prairie Turf. The unit will come fully serviced and sharpened. I'm super excited. It should arrive by the end of next week.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

woodlands_dad said:


> I'm not sure what kind of price range you were thinking, but I just purchased a 2016 GM 1000 with 462 hours from Prairie Turf. The unit will come fully serviced and sharpened. I'm super excited. It should arrive by the end of next week.


Congrats! My 2014 came from Prairie Turf a few years ago. I think you'll be pleased. It wasn't perfect, but their used equipment always seems to be on the nicer end of the used spectrum.


----------



## woodlands_dad (Oct 26, 2020)

Thanks! Just bought a digital accu-gauge to go along with it as well. Now I just have to wait until I can actually mow.


----------



## lacrossekite (Aug 10, 2020)

I found her! Got this Edwin 2.0 along with the 10 and 6 blade reel!


----------

